# cli avspilling av NRK radio?

## pgu

Er det noen som har fått mplayer e.l. til å spille av NRK radio i commando linje modus?

Det var tidligere mulig å bruke curl og hente strømmen inn i en cli mp3 spiller. Er noe tilsvarende mulig med de nye NRK medie sidene?

----------

## andip

(s)mplayer http://lyd.nrk.no/nrk_radio_p2_mp3_m

denne funker fint for min del. jeg prøvde å finne tilbake til nrk-sidene som viste url'er til de forskjellige kanalene, men fant ikke igjen de. url'n over "fant" jeg i history-fila mi

har sjekket at "nrk_radio_p2/p3/p13_mp3_m funker, men p1 funket ikke, av en eller annen grunn.

håper dette hjalp

----------

## pfc

Det ser ud til at NRK bruger Icecast til deres streams (tjek http://lyd.nrk.no i en browser).

På den side får man en liste over alle kanalerne (deriblandt flere vedrørende P1), og så er det bare et spørgsmål om at sætte "http://lyd.nrk.no" foran kanalerne, og åbne dette via mplayer:

http://lyd.nrk.no/nrk_radio_p13_mp3_h

Det virker fint for mig, og det burde være forholdsvist nemt at lave et script der kan generere en liste over de tilgængelige streams.

EDIT: Det tog ikke så lang tid at lave dette Ruby script - håber det kan bruges  :Smile: 

```
#!/usr/bin/ruby -w

#HTTP framework

require 'net/http'

#XML framework

require 'rexml/document'

include REXML

base_url="http://lyd.nrk.no"

#Create URI object from URL

site_uri = URI.parse(base_url)

#Get page using HTTP GET

page_response = Net::HTTP.get_response(site_uri)

#Parse response into XML

page_xml = Document.new(page_response.body)

#Find H3 elements, which contain the channels

XPath.each(page_xml, "//h3") do |element|

        channel = element.text

        channel.slice!("Mount Point ")

        puts base_url + channel

end

```

----------

